# H7 LED bulbs



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i bought, and installed, some LED bulbs back in 2017, these ones........




























to be fair, they're ok, i think one side has just got a little dull, but as i haven't been working much at all for the last 6 months, especially at night, it might just be me

so i was wondering how far these have come since then?

is there anything better now for around £40 - £50?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Take your pick from here:

H7 Bulbs 

I have used these before and always had good service.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Twenty 20 bulbs are brilliant quality and efficiency 👌


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Vossman said:


> Take your pick from here:
> 
> H7 Bulbs
> 
> I have used these before and always had good service.


looked at the first one, only 4000 lumens though?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

They are not legal though so doubt if it will get through an MOT.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Also illegal to use H7 65W or 80W as dipped and H7 100W as main


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

macc70 said:


> Also illegal to use H7 65W or 80W as dipped and H7 100W as main


I have Mtech 100 watt in xenon blue in my main beam to match the xenons, never any problem in 4 years of MOT's. Maybe just luck ...


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Vossman said:


> I have Mtech 100 watt in xenon blue in my main beam to match the xenons, never any problem in 4 years of MOT's. Maybe just luck ...


So you are the fella who has been blinding me!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Mikesphotaes said:


> So you are the fella who has been blinding me!


Damn, you caught me :doublesho


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mikesphotaes said:


> They are not legal though so doubt if it will get through an MOT.


have been through 3 MoT's and 6 council tests so far with what i have so far :tumbleweed:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

these caught my eye....

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07K9ZC8LW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3LSJPC278FZR&psc=1


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

If they will fit I would give them a try, you have 30 days I think with Amazon anyway.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Are these a drop in replacement for the halogen H7s? No ballast or anything changed?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> Are these a drop in replacement for the halogen H7s? No ballast or anything changed?


comes with everything you need i believe, my last Novsight ones did


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

bidderman1969 said:


> these caught my eye....
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07K9ZC8LW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3LSJPC278FZR&psc=1


The Amazon ad says DoT approved :lol:
Are there any that are actually road legal to fit to headlights designed for halogen bulbs?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

AnthonyUK said:


> The Amazon ad says DoT approved
> 
> Are there any that are actually road legal to fit to headlights designed for halogen bulbs?


No there are not. I believe Phillips make the best ones that actually have the correct headlight beam pattern controlled and not just thrown everywhere like most of these things do.

The bulbs look brighter but the direction of the beam pattern is dreadful and dangerous.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Lexus-is250 said:


> No there are not. I believe Phillips make the best ones that actually have the correct headlight beam pattern controlled and not just thrown everywhere like most of these things do.
> 
> * The bulbs look brighter but the direction of the beam pattern is dreadful and dangerous. *
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


if that was the case, then they'd fail the MoT


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Only if the beam pattern is thoroughly checked by the tester.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

bidderman1969 said:


> if that was the case, then they'd fail the MoT


People are getting them through the mot. For me its not about the legality of them it's the effect on others that should be the consideration. Halogen bulbs work with the reflectors in the headlights to give you the correct beam pattern, those LEDs dont.

I don't give a monkey's if that's what you want to use I can see the appeal, but I would go for the safest ones not just for you but others.

I have full factory LEDs on mine and they are awesome but the beam pattern is so clear and sharp. I've attached a couple of photos to show the difference in the Phillips aftermarket ones vs £30 Amazon ones.
















Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Lexus-is250 said:


> People are getting them through the mot. For me its not about the legality of them it's the effect on others that should be the consideration. Halogen bulbs work with the reflectors in the headlights to give you the correct beam pattern, those LEDs dont.
> 
> I don't give a monkey's if that's what you want to use I can see the appeal, but I would go for the safest ones not just for you but others.
> 
> I have full factory LEDs on mine and they are awesome but the beam pattern is so clear and sharp. I've attached a couple of photos to show the difference in the Phillips aftermarket ones vs £30 Amazon ones.


My dipped headlights are factory xenon's, in my main beam headlights I have LED's, they light roads very clearly and much much better than any halogen bulb could do but as I don't use the main beam for normal driving I don't have the problem of the beam pattern, I just want lots of light and as far as I can get it.

I can understand people wanting these LED's but if you do want them then go for ones that will provide the correct pattern, there are ones on the market that allow you to adjust the bulb to the correct position to obtain that pattern.
GTR are the leading people I think in this field but their bulbs are expensive, you do indeed get what you pay for, but a lifetime warranty can't be argued with. 
A quick search gave *THIS* result for the most common size.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Lexus-is250 said:


> People are getting them through the mot. For me its not about the legality of them it's the effect on others that should be the consideration. Halogen bulbs work with the reflectors in the headlights to give you the correct beam pattern, those LEDs dont.
> 
> I don't give a monkey's if that's what you want to use I can see the appeal, but I would go for the safest ones not just for you but others.
> 
> ...


In a reflector headlight unit I totally agree, but projector units are different, no ones been upset with mine since I've fitted them


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

This video caught my eye:






He is like an eastern European Project Farm and makes some interesting videos well worth watching.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

does this look right for a Phillips product?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you thought about a HID kit?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cole_E91 said:


> Have you thought about a HID kit?


nope, don't want one, cheers


----------

